# Logo In Fireworks kreieren



## HenHas (16. Juli 2002)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen denn ich brauch ein Logo für meine site HenHas. Das was ich habe ist der letzte schrott sollte aber in Fireworks gemacht werden.
HenHas


----------



## shiver (16. Juli 2002)

hast du nicht schon einen ähnlichen thread im photoshop-forum eröffnet?

nein, in diesem falle gilt "doppelt hält besser" *nicht*!


----------



## Nofear (21. Juli 2002)

@Henhas

Leider kann ich den angegeben Link nicht folgen...
Deshalb weiß ich nicht wie das Logo aussehen soll.

Ich habe dir mal nen Banner erstellt.
Vielleicht sowas???

Das hab ich in Fireworks in ca. 5 min erstellt.
Viel SPass 

PS: siehe Anhang


----------



## siRo (7. September 2002)

*Nofear.. melde dich mal..*

bei mir. ich habe ein paar fragen an dich. wie du das so gut hin bekomms, weil ich kenn mich mit fireworks echt nicht aus
ICQ: 111360810
email: -siro@web.de


----------



## Nofear (7. September 2002)

*DU hast gerufen?*

Da bin ich 

Mail mir doch einfach oder schreib mir ne PM ;-)

cu


----------



## hansen (30. September 2002)

*Logo*

Hi,

Also ich habe leider auch noch keine Ahnung von Photoshop oder Firewokrs. ich brüchte auch ein Logo für meine Website.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich gute Effekt damit hinbekomme.

gruß Heinz


----------



## Nofear (30. September 2002)

Hi!

Wenn du Photoshop zur Verfügung hast, dann kannst du dich ja mal bei den "Text - Tutorials" erkundigen.

Willst du ein aufwendiges Logo?
Welches Thema?
Welche Schriftzüge?
Welche Farben?

Solche Fragen solltest du dir stellen.

cu


----------



## hansen (30. September 2002)

Hi,

Also mein Ziel ist es ein Logo zu erstellen, das auf den Besucher meine Website einen bleibenden Eindurck interlässt. Man soll beim anblick des Logos meinen, das eine welt Firma dahinter steckt. Was natürlich nicht so ist. Die Website ist ein zusammen schluss von webmastern. Das Logo kann von mir aus einfach aber wirkungsvoll sein.

Wie erlange ich am besten diese Ziel?
Was verwende ich für Stile?

gruß heinz


----------



## sunshineworld (2. Oktober 2002)

soll das Logo denn auch für Printmedien eingesetzt werden oder nur auf der Website? 3D-Logos sind zwar häufig ein Hingucker aber für Printmedien(zum kopieren z. B.) oder zum Ausdrucken einer Site meistens nicht sehr geeignet - häufig sehr undeutlich. Ich bevorzuge eigentlich immer schlichte, nicht zu verspielte Logos, am besten auch nur in 2 - 3 Farben.
Aber ist ja auch Geschmacksache.
Grüsse sunshineworld


----------



## hansen (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Also bisher wird es nur fr die Website gebraucht. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht kommt es ja mal soweit, das wir auch printen.

Also würde ich vorschlagen kein 3d. Was ratet ihr?

Mein Ziel kennt ihr!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Christoph (9. Oktober 2002)

ich würd sagen:

kein 3D
sauberer Text
vielleicht eine kleine aussagekräftige Grafik und das wars =)


----------

